# I would like to be a Moderator



## Sin (Sep 24, 2004)

I would like to be a moderator...I am on the forum all the time and If there is any openings i would love to fill the slot.


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 24, 2004)

Then check out this thread.


----------



## Sin (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for the tip


----------

